# Positivity



## ewelsh

For any one who needs a boost for the gloomy January month ahead, or anyone who just needs a smile.
I'll try add a new one every day.

Feel free to add x


----------



## LeArthur

What a great idea!


----------



## ForestWomble




----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I believe that it's called "pawsitivity"
well that's how Jackson Galaxy seems to pronounce it. ☺


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> For any one who needs a boost for the gloomy January month ahead, or anyone who just needs a smile.
> I'll try add a new one every day.
> 
> Feel free to add x
> 
> View attachment 386240


That one's too late for me :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

What a great idea 

@lymorelynn :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

lymorelynn said:


> That one's too late for me :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


But don't you wear dentures then? So SMILE!

But if not...............

Please DON'T!!!!!!:Facepalm:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

:Hilarious Im lowering the tone


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious Im lowering the tone


That really made me LOL!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Puddy2shoes

‘Feel The Fear And Do It Anyway’
This is the title of a book I read in the 70’s or 80’s, I don’t remember the content or the author but the title is a good ‘go to’ when you feel scared and reassurance from family and friends doesn’t alleviate your fear, 
Don’t let fear hold you back...
‘Feel The Fear And Do It Anyway’

Lovely thread ewelsh...


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --This is my favorite: "One of the best feelings in the world is knowing that someone is happy because of you." 

@kimthecat --Ha, you win for funniest...I don't think my cats have ever seen me without pants.


----------



## Charity

MaggieDemi said:


> @Charity --This is my favorite: "One of the best feelings in the world is knowing that someone is happy because of you."
> 
> @kimthecat --Ha, you win for funniest...I don't think my cats have ever seen me without pants.


You're right, not only does making someone else happy benefit that person, it makes you feel good as well.


----------



## Cully




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## kimthecat

Puddy2shoes said:


> 'Feel The Fear And Do It Anyway'
> This is the title of a book I read in the 70's or 80's, I don't remember the content or the author but the title is a good 'go to' when you feel scared and reassurance from family and friends doesn't alleviate your fear,
> Don't let fear hold you back...
> 'Feel The Fear And Do It Anyway'
> 
> Lovely thread ewelsh...


I have this book and recommend it . Susan Jeffers is the author It was republished in 2007 .
"All you have to do to diminish your fear is to develop more trust in you ability to cope. "


----------



## ewelsh

Just saw this :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

ewelsh said:


> Just saw this :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 386431


I love minions, they always make me smile. When we were in Florida recently I bought minion PJs from Universal Studios, they're brill.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

These are all great

For @LJC675 I too love minions, I only have to see them and I start laughing


----------



## MaggieDemi

kimthecat said:


> "All you have to do to diminish your fear is to develop more trust in you ability to cope. "


I think I need that book. I have a list of fears a hundred miles long.



ewelsh said:


> Just saw this :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


This reminds me of the time I caught Maggie lying on the table next to a freshly baked loaf of bread. I'm like, "you licked it, didn't you?" 

@Charity --I like that one, "Forget the mistake. Remember the lesson." I hate it when I make mistakes, but that's how we improve.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Just saw this :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 386431


So why did you serve up that dish of ?lasagne instead of giving it to Libby


----------



## huckybuck

I still don't actually "get" what a minion is????????


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Just saw this :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 386431


 That's sounds just what our kitts would do to stake a claim on anything forbidden but tasty lol.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I still don't actually "get" what a minion is????????


HB you haven't lived  just you tube Minions laughing!

"Minions" is the third-highest-grossing animated film of all time.

Every home should have one.


----------



## Trixie1

@ewelsh I love minions! I might just have to get one!! Or a whole bunch of them!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> I still don't actually "get" what a minion is????????


They're small, yellow, speak an odd (bit cute language) and are here to serve anyone! They mean well, but aren't always the most helpful, but who cares when they're so cute!


----------



## Puddy2shoes

kimthecat said:


> I have this book and recommend it . Susan Jeffers is the author It was republished in 2007 .
> "All you have to do to diminish your fear is to develop more trust in you ability to cope. "


Ah yes, Susan Jeffers, thankyou, kept thinking it might be Fay Weldon, didn't realise it had been republished thought it would be out of print by now, I love the title, i've often said it to people to encourage them in various situations, might read it again one day to remind myself of what I read way back then, would be a nice gift for someone too...


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## LJC675

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 386765
> 
> 
> View attachment 386766


Thank you for this morning's little messages, I love them, they do make you feel good when you read them.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Out and about on my travels today I met an old(ish) guy who lives fairly close to me but didn’t know who he was, we’ve bumped into each other a few times and just chat about this and that til our bus comes, today same thing, we were chatting about nothing in particular then one thing led to another and he started talking about his son, as he was telling me about the sport his son participates in at competition level and where the son lived, a picture began to emerge in my head, I asked what his son’s name was and lo and behold, I’ve known his son and his daughter-in-law for years but lost touch with them, we talked about them and their now grown up children, I was sad to hear that they had separated a few years ago but happy to know they had both re-married and were doing well.....i really liked his ex daughter-in-law she was really funny with a wicked sense of humour and was a bit sad that I had missed this part of her life’s journey but the positivity here is that I intend to get back in touch with her and have a good old chinwag, and I am now thinking of a few other people I would like to meet up with again for a catch-up on life before too many more years roll by...


----------



## MaggieDemi

Puddy2shoes said:


> I intend to get back in touch with her and have a good old chinwag, and I am now thinking of a few other people I would like to meet up with again for a catch-up on life before too many more years roll by


Great story. I hope you get to meet up with your other friends. There are a few people from my past that I would love to see again. Thanks for the reminder to get in touch before it's too late.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

ewelsh said:


> [











The truth shall make you free...

...though not necessarily_ popular._


_._​


----------



## Puddy2shoes

MaggieDemi said:


> Great story. I hope you get to meet up with your other friends. There are a few people from my past that I would love to see again. Thanks for the reminder to get in touch before it's too late.


Thankyou MaggieDemi, yes there's always a time when we think "I wonder what happened to...." , I sometimes go as far back as junior school (7 to 11 yrs) and wonder what happened to lots of people I knew there, they were great times with great friends, loved every second of it, coincidentally, one good friend I had at that school was an American girl, have no idea what brought her family here in those days (1963 to 1967) but have often wondered what happened to her and others I knew at the time, also MaggieDemi while we wonder what became of certain people, they probably wonder too about what became of us, I hope you manage to see those people you mention too...


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## ewelsh

Puddy2shoes said:


> Out and about on my travels today I met an old(ish) guy who lives fairly close to me but didn't know who he was, we've bumped into each other a few times and just chat about this and that til our bus comes, today same thing, we were chatting about nothing in particular then one thing led to another and he started talking about his son, as he was telling me about the sport his son participates in at competition level and where the son lived, a picture began to emerge in my head, I asked what his son's name was and lo and behold, I've known his son and his daughter-in-law for years but lost touch with them, we talked about them and their now grown up children, I was sad to hear that they had separated a few years ago but happy to know they had both re-married and were doing well.....i really liked his ex daughter-in-law she was really funny with a wicked sense of humour and was a bit sad that I had missed this part of her life's journey but the positivity here is that I intend to get back in touch with her and have a good old chinwag, and I am now thinking of a few other people I would like to meet up with again for a catch-up on life before too many more years roll by...


I love this, I'm sure the father enjoyed talking about his family as much as you enjoyed listening.
So many older people just want company, a quick chat, a little bit of our time, it costs nothing!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity

Saw this on a cushion in B&Q this morning, thought it was just right for this thread


----------



## ewelsh

Very good @Charity


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Very good @Charity


Thank you Miss


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MaggieDemi

Charity said:


> aw this on a cushion in B&Q this morning, thought it was just right for this thread


I love that one, write your own story and make it a good one. 

@ewelsh --I like that stairs one, that made me laugh. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I have no idea what a Balrog is, but it can't be good.


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

I LOVE that Snoopy quote


----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh --That one is brilliant--"The glass is refillable."


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Tawny75

This is my favourite ever quote









However, this is a coaster I have on my desk at work...


----------



## ewelsh

That's my favourite quote too @Tawny75 

My mum put a plaque of that quote in my bedroom growing up, and now it is with the next generation, my eldest niece had it in her dorm in university and now my younger niece has it up in her dorm  I hope they will pass it on to their children.

I LOVE Winnie the Pooh quotes ( as you can tell :Shy)


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

That second quote is very clever!


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> That's my favourite quote too @Tawny75
> 
> My mum put a plaque of that quote in my bedroom growing up, and now it is with the next generation, my eldest niece had it in her dorm in university and now my younger niece has it up in her dorm  I hope they will pass it on to their children.
> 
> I LOVE Winnie the Pooh quotes ( as you can tell :Shy)


I gave it to my daughter as a wall plaque too, it hangs above her desk 

I love a Winnie the Pooh quote as well as Harry Potter quotes too. Another favourite is


----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh --Oh, I like that first one. I would also add "You don't spell it, you do it."


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## ewelsh

Pooh sticks  I still play that!


----------



## Ringypie

One to make you smile!









Ringo: 'omg what I have seen can never be unseen!'








Flint: 'omg I haz seen it too!'


----------



## Psygon

Ringypie said:


> One to make you smile!
> 
> View attachment 387289
> 
> Ringo: 'omg what I have seen can never be unseen!'
> View attachment 387290
> 
> Flint: 'omg I haz seen it too!'


this confirms that Flint needs his own Instagram if he doesn't have one!


----------



## Ringypie

Psygon said:


> this confirms that Flint needs his own Instagram if he doesn't have one!


I have Instagram but I don't really know how to use it! Getting old and not very clever with things like that!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Ringypie said:


> Ringo: 'omg what I have seen can never be unseen!'


Awww, seeing a horse definitely made me smile. I should go on the horse threads more often.


----------



## Ringypie

MaggieDemi said:


> Awww, seeing a horse definitely made me smile. I should go on the horse threads more often.


Have a few more then!


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MaggieDemi

Ringypie said:


> Have a few more then!


Thank you! 

@Charity --I agree, if we at least "Show Up", then things can start to happen.

@ewelsh --I like that last one. It reminds us to be ourselves instead of competing with others all the time.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Summercat

Lots of good quotes, thanks for sharing.
Xx


----------



## Ringypie




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Still my favourite is 

"Remind yourself that it's perfectly OK not to be perfect"


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --Thanks for the quote. I'm an expert at trying again tomorrow. I never thought of that as courage, but I guess it is. 

@Bertie'sMum --Good one. We can't be perfect, we can only give it our best try. 

@Ringypie --Hee Hee. 

@ewelsh -- Good reminder to appreciate the things/people we have, even as we try for more. :Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## SbanR

1CatOverTheLine said:


> View attachment 387542


Beautiful photo


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

SbanR said:


> Beautiful photo


@SbanR - Thanks for that; you're awfully kind, but sheer good fortune, I'm afraid. Two of the paths through my little wood, simply caught on the right day in exactly the proper light. I like to think that Frost would have approved had he been there that morning, however, to be sorry that he, "could not travel both."
.


----------



## SbanR

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @SbanR - Thanks for that; you're awfully kind, but sheer good fortune, I'm afraid. Two of the paths through my little wood, simply caught on the right day in exactly the proper light. I like to think that Frost would have approved had he been there that morning, however, to be sorry that he, "could not travel both."
> .


Ah, but we must always be grateful for whatever good fortune comes our way. I would hazard a guess that section of wood can be pretty grim at times


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

SbanR said:


> Ah, but we must always be grateful for whatever good fortune comes our way. I would hazard a guess that section of wood can be pretty grim at times


@SbanR - Actually, even at Midwinter it's quite a pleasant little wood, despite the absence of Pooh, Piglet and Tigger - but even then, still rather more pleasant than Eeyore's Gloomy Place:










The right hand path traverses the escarpment at its height, and the path is flanked by wildflowers from early Spring through Summer's end, rising gently, then sloping back down again to a south view of the river below.




























The left hand path follows the course of the river as it winds its way northward, finally issuing into Lake Ontario, and passes my favourite old White Oak, offering glimpses of the gorge below now and again.




























Betwixt and between, there may be seen birds of every stripe, my Friends, the Red Foxes, Red and Grey Squirrels, White Tailed Deer, and an host of small forest creatures - opossum, porcupines, raccoons, weasels, mink and cetera - and at the water's edge along the beach, Beaver and Muskrat as well.

I expect that in all seasons that even Christopher Robin would find pleasure here, despite it being barely a quarter the size of his usual haunt.
.


----------



## Ringypie

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @SbanR - Actually, even at Midwinter it's quite a pleasant little wood, despite the absence of Pooh, Piglet and Tigger - but even then, still rather more pleasant than Eeyore's Gloomy Place:
> 
> View attachment 387552
> 
> 
> The right hand path traverses the escarpment at its height, and the path is flanked by wildflowers from early Spring through Summer's end, rising gently, then sloping back down again to a south view of the river below.
> 
> View attachment 387553
> 
> 
> View attachment 387554
> 
> 
> View attachment 387555
> 
> 
> The left hand path follows the course of the river as it winds its way northward, finally issuing into Lake Ontario, and passes my favourite old White Oak, offering glimpses of the gorge below now and again.
> 
> View attachment 387559
> 
> 
> View attachment 387557
> 
> 
> View attachment 387558
> 
> 
> Betwixt and between, there may be seen birds of every stripe, my Friends, the Red Foxes, Red and Grey Squirrels, White Tailed Deer, and an host of small forest creatures - opossum, porcupines, raccoons, weasels, mink and cetera - and at the water's edge along the beach, Beaver and Muskrat as well.
> 
> I expect that in all seasons that even Christopher Robin would find pleasure here, despite it being barely a quarter the size of his usual haunt.
> .


Just wow! What an incredibly beautiful place! Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## huckybuck

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @SbanR - Actually, even at Midwinter it's quite a pleasant little wood, despite the absence of Pooh, Piglet and Tigger - but even then, still rather more pleasant than Eeyore's Gloomy Place:
> 
> View attachment 387552
> 
> 
> The right hand path traverses the escarpment at its height, and the path is flanked by wildflowers from early Spring through Summer's end, rising gently, then sloping back down again to a south view of the river below.
> 
> View attachment 387553
> 
> 
> View attachment 387554
> 
> 
> View attachment 387555
> 
> 
> The left hand path follows the course of the river as it winds its way northward, finally issuing into Lake Ontario, and passes my favourite old White Oak, offering glimpses of the gorge below now and again.
> 
> View attachment 387559
> 
> 
> View attachment 387557
> 
> 
> View attachment 387558
> 
> 
> Betwixt and between, there may be seen birds of every stripe, my Friends, the Red Foxes, Red and Grey Squirrels, White Tailed Deer, and an host of small forest creatures - opossum, porcupines, raccoons, weasels, mink and cetera - and at the water's edge along the beach, Beaver and Muskrat as well.
> 
> I expect that in all seasons that even Christopher Robin would find pleasure here, despite it being barely a quarter the size of his usual haunt.
> .


Have you really seen a Raccoon? Would love a photo next time you spot one - reason being MCs were supposedly ship's cats crossed with raccoons - which is why they have a big fluffy tail and hence the name.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

huckybuck said:


> Have you really seen a Raccoon? Would love a photo next time you spot one - reason being MCs were supposedly ship's cats crossed with raccoons - which is why they have a big fluffy tail and hence the name.


@huckybuck - They're ubiquitous. New neighbours moved in five years ago, and promptly put out their new patio furniture. When the raccoon Family saw this, they didn't wait for an invitation, and Jessica, the feminine half of 'New Neighbours' was so smitten with them that she named them all, and began offering them tidbits from the barbecue grill. I looked across the south lawn one day to see four baby raccoons scattered around the patio, and Mama Raccoon sitting in one of the chairs just as though she'd been given an engraved invitation.

The kits are hilarious in Spring:










and the adults apparently spend all of high Summer and Autumn eating, because by the first snowfall they're quite nearly too round to walk:










By Winter, they're fast asleep somewhere, but now and again when there's a thaw, and Winter temperatures moderate, you'll see signs of their passage across the road through the woods:










Fun Raccoon Fact (this according to Jessica): _all _raccoon names must begin with "Zo" owed to the fact that Zorro's masque made him look like a raccoon: Zoroaster, Zoltan, Zorba and Zola; Zofia, Zoraya, Zoe and Zorianna.



See - nothing "off" about Americans now, is there?



Ringypie said:


> Have a few more then!
> View attachment 387315
> View attachment 387316


@Ringypie - I'd intended to say this earlier: these two photos are fabulous! Were the order to have been reversed, I could swear that horse was saying, "hey! Hey! Want to see my tongue? 

xxxxxx,//)
xxxx,;;' \
xx,;;' ( *'*\
xxxxxx/ '\_)
xxxxxxxxxxx*\*
.


----------



## SbanR

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @SbanR - Actually, even at Midwinter it's quite a pleasant little wood, despite the absence of Pooh, Piglet and Tigger - but even then, still rather more pleasant than Eeyore's Gloomy Place:
> 
> View attachment 387552
> 
> 
> The right hand path traverses the escarpment at its height, and the path is flanked by wildflowers from early Spring through Summer's end, rising gently, then sloping back down again to a south view of the river below.
> 
> View attachment 387553
> 
> 
> View attachment 387554
> 
> 
> View attachment 387555
> 
> 
> The left hand path follows the course of the river as it winds its way northward, finally issuing into Lake Ontario, and passes my favourite old White Oak, offering glimpses of the gorge below now and again.
> 
> View attachment 387559
> 
> 
> View attachment 387557
> 
> 
> View attachment 387558
> 
> 
> Betwixt and between, there may be seen birds of every stripe, my Friends, the Red Foxes, Red and Grey Squirrels, White Tailed Deer, and an host of small forest creatures - opossum, porcupines, raccoons, weasels, mink and cetera - and at the water's edge along the beach, Beaver and Muskrat as well.
> 
> I expect that in all seasons that even Christopher Robin would find pleasure here, despite it being barely a quarter the size of his usual haunt.
> .


Truly beautiful, tranquil scenes. The colours are amazing


----------



## huckybuck

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @huckybuck - They're ubiquitous. New neighbours moved in five years ago, and promptly put out their new patio furniture. When the raccoon Family saw this, they didn't wait for an invitation, and Jessica, the feminine half of 'New Neighbours' was so smitten with them that she named them all, and began offering them tidbits from the barbecue grill. I looked across the south lawn one day to see four baby raccoons scattered around the patio, and Mama Raccoon sitting in one of the chairs just as though she'd been given an engraved invitation.
> 
> The kits are hilarious in Spring:
> 
> View attachment 387578
> 
> 
> and the adults apparently spend all of high Summer and Autumn eating, because by the first snowfall they're quite nearly too round to walk:
> 
> View attachment 387577
> 
> 
> By Winter, they're fast asleep somewhere, but now and again when there's a thaw, and Winter temperatures moderate, you'll see signs of their passage across the road through the woods:
> 
> View attachment 387580
> 
> 
> Fun Raccoon Fact (this according to Jessica): _all _raccoon names must begin with "Zo" owed to the fact that Zorro's masque made him look like a raccoon: Zoroaster, Zoltan, Zorba and Zola; Zofia, Zoraya, Zoe and Zorianna.
> 
> 
> 
> See - nothing "off" about Americans now, is there?
> 
> @Ringypie - I'd intended to say this earlier: these two photos are fabulous! Were the order to have been reversed, I could swear that horse was saying, "hey! Hey! Want to see my tongue?
> 
> xxxxxx,//)
> xxxx,;;' \
> xx,;;' ( *'*\
> xxxxxx/ '\_)
> xxxxxxxxxxx*\*
> .


Fabulous!!!!!

They are obviously bold but are they friendly??? My neighbour who visits family in CT says they can be quite vicious and esp towards cats - which begs the question how they supposedly ended up cross breeding (ok they didn't but hypothetically..)


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

huckybuck said:


> Fabulous!!!!!
> 
> They are obviously bold but are they friendly???


@huckybuck - I've never met an unfriendly one; even the one I managed to trap accidentally while trying to capture Clawed-Ya seemed more indignant than anything else.

@Shane Kent has lived in raccoon country all his Life as well; Shane, have you ever met a surly raccoon?











Now, since I've we've managed to derail @ewelsh 's perfectly lovely thread:


----------



## chillminx




----------



## chillminx




----------



## Charity




----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Fun Raccoon Fact (this according to Jessica): _all _raccoon names must begin with "Zo" owed to the fact that Zorro's masque made him look like a raccoon: Zoroaster, Zoltan, Zorba and Zola; Zofia, Zoraya, Zoe and Zorianna.


I love that. Your neighbor sounds lovely. I didn't know that raccoons were so friendly. I see them all the time here, but they run away when I try to talk to them. Demi thinks they are cats and wants one for a friend. 

@chillminx --That's an interesting quote, showing that curiosity can be positive.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Rat said it to Mole, so it must be true.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Rat said it to Mole, so it must be true.
> 
> View attachment 387614
> 
> 
> View attachment 387615
> 
> 
> View attachment 387616
> 
> 
> View attachment 387617


@1CatOverTheLine , those are awesome photos!


----------



## ewelsh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @SbanR - Actually, even at Midwinter it's quite a pleasant little wood, despite the absence of Pooh, Piglet and Tigger - but even then, still rather more pleasant than Eeyore's Gloomy Place:
> 
> View attachment 387552
> 
> 
> The right hand path traverses the escarpment at its height, and the path is flanked by wildflowers from early Spring through Summer's end, rising gently, then sloping back down again to a south view of the river below.
> 
> View attachment 387553
> 
> 
> View attachment 387554
> 
> 
> View attachment 387555
> 
> 
> The left hand path follows the course of the river as it winds its way northward, finally issuing into Lake Ontario, and passes my favourite old White Oak, offering glimpses of the gorge below now and again.
> 
> View attachment 387559
> 
> 
> View attachment 387557
> 
> 
> View attachment 387558
> 
> 
> Betwixt and between, there may be seen birds of every stripe, my Friends, the Red Foxes, Red and Grey Squirrels, White Tailed Deer, and an host of small forest creatures - opossum, porcupines, raccoons, weasels, mink and cetera - and at the water's edge along the beach, Beaver and Muskrat as well.
> 
> I expect that in all seasons that even Christopher Robin would find pleasure here, despite it being barely a quarter the size of his usual haunt.
> .


Absolutely stunning, along with all the other picturesque photos.

Loving the positivity X


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity




----------



## chillminx

The quote from the Dalai Lama has always been one of my favourites


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## ForestWomble




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I like that Dalai Lama quote, it's a good reminder to try not to hurt others. "If you can't help them, at least don't hurt them." 

@1CatOverTheLine --Nice pics. I agree about the "messing about in boats." It's hard to have a bad day while out on the water. 

@Animallover26 --That quote gave me a sweet mental picture. :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Your all hooked, I love it! 

Does not a little positivity start your day off with a smile  I spotted Winnie the Pooh and Pigelt too


----------



## Charity




----------



## kimthecat




----------



## kimthecat

*Esther TheWonder Pig*‏Verified account @*EstherThePig* 11h11 hours ago

Everybody deserves somebody who makes them look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh -- I like that one, "Try to be a rainbow." 

@Charity --I read a similar quote once that said you can't be angry & happy at the same time. 

@1CatOverTheLine --Good one, remember to listen.

@Shane Kent --I love that Tenderness one, just like the song.

@kimthecat -- True, we all need reasons to wake up in the morning. :Cat


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Tawny75

This


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Charity said:


> View attachment 387926
> 
> 
> View attachment 387927


That first quote actually brought a tear to my eye as I can relate to it so much but had never looked at it that way, I shall remember this on my bad days when I'm feeling rubbish about myself.

Really loving this thread. I have a whole document of copied quotes like this that I collected when I was struggling through uni. When I get home from my trip away I'll have to look it out and post some of them here.


----------



## Citruspips

This is a lovely thread, nearly as addictive as the organisation thread. Organisation, I look in awe, make plans, even bought a storage box lol .....then don’t bother. I hope with this one I look and take some of it on board. Cat in roofless litter box is my fav so far.


----------



## Charity

it certainly makes you feel uplifted reading it every day, well done @ewelsh


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I can so relate to that first one. On a day that it looks like we aren't even trying, we might actually be fighting our hardest...I like the spark of kindness one too. 

@ewelsh --So true, remember to love yourself. 

@1CatOverTheLine --That's a warm & cozy thought, friends by the fireside. :Cat


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Love that second one @Charity


----------



## Charity

Talking of small things, I've got this in my kitchen and its very true


----------



## ewelsh

Great minds @Charity I have a similar sign in my downstairs loo


----------



## kimthecat




----------



## Citruspips

@Charity and @ewelsh my bit of household, hanging, positivity.... not sure its got the right sentiment for this thread :Smuggrin


----------



## Charity

Here's a couple for the more mature folk or those who dread retirement and the last one isn't a positive thought but I just love it


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

*I*n the jungles of Burma, where elephants are still used for logging Teak, a tourist saw the animals standing together at dusk, and noticed that each was held only by a hemp rope. Asking the logging boss why the elephants simply stood there and made no attempt to escape, he replied, "when they are very young and much smaller we use the same size rope to tie them and, at that age, it's enough to hold them. As they grow up, they are conditioned to believe they cannot break away, and because they believe this, they never try to break free."


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> As they grow up, they are conditioned to believe they cannot break away, and because they believe this, they never try to break free.


I can relate to that. Kind of like invisible chains on people.

@ewelsh --I like that, anyone can do small things with great love. :Cat

@Charity --So true, the little things in life end up being the big things.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> View attachment 388240


That's adorable! Thanks for the smile!:Cat


----------



## Charity

I'm in a Snoopy mood today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Talking of small things, I've got this in my kitchen and its very true
> 
> View attachment 388071


That's my absolute favourite quote of all time. It's so absolutely true.


----------



## ewelsh

Loving all these!


----------



## Citruspips

@ewelsh skydiving :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Loving all these!
> 
> View attachment 388255
> 
> 
> View attachment 388256


That last one has just cracked me up :Hilarious


----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh --It's impossible to read that skydiving one without laughing your head off. :Hilarious

@1CatOverTheLine --There's always at least one cat watching me when I dance around the room. :Cat

@Charity --Love it, Don't let anyone dull your sparkle.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## Tawny75

This is rapidly becoming another favourite thread.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 388434
> 
> 
> View attachment 388435


The last one is brilliant!


----------



## Jesthar

The last bit of this... Wouldn't the world be a better place?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh --I like weird, eccentric people though! 

@1CatOverTheLine --That sounds like me, learning as I go. 

@Jesthar --I like that, show up and don't be horrible. :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> View attachment 388502​


We all need Piglet in our lives


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

ewelsh said:


> We all need Piglet in our lives


@ewelsh - Indeed we do.


----------



## ewelsh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @ewelsh - Indeed we do.
> 
> View attachment 388538


I love this! Thank you so much, how thoughtful of you.

I shall print that off and frame it


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 388578
> 
> 
> View attachment 388579


Love that last one


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I love both of those. Kindness is priceless and so is having a friend that will sit with you in the dark. 

@1CatOverTheLine --That makes sense. They are exploring, making their own path, but not lost. 

@ewelsh --That turtle one is adorable. :Hilarious


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## ForestWomble

ewelsh said:


> Loving all these!
> 
> View attachment 388255
> 
> 
> View attachment 388256


I love the skydiving one


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 388671
> 
> 
> View attachment 388668


She is Cute!:Kiss That's it girl, just concentrate on the positive


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity Love that little cutie, but that bear is hilarious


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --Oh man, I laughed so hard at that first one. Big difference between being called Pretty and Pretty Annoying.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Charity said:


> ]


@Charity - Dear Lord, but this is simply hilarious! Thanks for the morning's laugh.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @Charity - Dear Lord, but this is simply hilarious! Thanks for the morning's laugh.
> 
> View attachment 388722


This is so true @1CatOverTheLine , I really like this one. There is endless knowledge that can be gained every day.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## Charity

This is one of my favourites


----------



## MaggieDemi

@1CatOverTheLine --I'll try to remember that part. When I feel happiness, share it with others.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

I love this first one


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I love this first one
> 
> View attachment 389146
> 
> 
> View attachment 389147


The second one was one of my Grandma's favourite sayings. If she was alive, she'd be 126 now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Along with the small things quote, this (or a variation thereof) is my other favourite  I picked this version as a result of the organisation thread.


----------



## ewelsh

The older generation had things right didn't they @Charity

Funny enough one of my elderly ladies only said yesterday after I was telling her about the organisation thread said 
" you youngsters have and want too much these days, we had to made to and mend or borrow"

Made me think!


----------



## ewelsh

You will love this then @Mrs Funkin


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


>


I like this being Welsh I have to


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I like the idea of thinking of it as "the comeback". 

@ewelsh --That's a good one, even if it's only a "tip toe" move in the right direction, it's still something.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## raysmyheart

_There's new hope in the sky each day._


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Shane Kent

@ewelsh I absolutely love Sun rises and like that quote a lot.

A foggy morning in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada September 13, 2018


----------



## ewelsh

Shane Kent said:


> absolutely love Sun rises and like that quote a lot.


Absolutely agree, there is something lovely about a sun rise , it's calm quiet plus brings a mystery of what the day will bring!

Ottawa looks very pretty, but flipping cold.


----------



## Shane Kent

@ewelsh It was a rather mild winter until the middle of January arrived.

The view out front of my house yesterday.









I guess that is not very positive so...


----------



## ewelsh

I am not a lover of snow, too many memories of my sister burying me in it, or having to go to school in the back of a tractor trailer hanging on for dear life ( no health and safety in those days) plus my mittens would stick on the sides of the tractor trailer so then I’d get a smack for loosing them :Hilarious

BUT your view from your house looks lovely and calm, much prefer your black cat 

Every home should have a lucky black cat :Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --Great advice, value your friends & try not to argue/fight with them. 

@ewelsh --Good one, turn the page. 

@Shane Kent --I really like that foggy sunrise. ...So true, all you need is love & cats.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --That's a good one about silence. I tend to hate silence, but maybe there is a time for it. 

@ewelsh --I like that, what you think, you become.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## raysmyheart

_At sunset, I'm reminded of the day's Blessings._


----------



## ewelsh

That is beautiful @raysmyheart

Thank you for sharing that with us


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## ewelsh

This was our sun set last night from our garden, so calm and still.


----------



## Citruspips

@ewelsh lincolnshire always does a good sunsetx


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> This was our sun set last night from our garden, so calm and still.
> 
> View attachment 390015


A beautiful and peaceful scenery, @ewelsh


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Loving that smiley cat @Charity 

I really believe in positivity thoughts every morning, I also smile at myself in the mirror and say "hello me" :Happy
it does seem to set you up for the day! My husband thinks I'm mad!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Loving that smiley cat @Charity
> 
> I really believe in positivity thoughts every morning, I also smile at myself in the mirror and say "hello me" :Happy
> it does seem to set you up for the day! My husband thinks I'm mad!


Hubby isn't far wrong ewelsh

You did rather set yourself up for that one:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Hubby isn't far wrong ewelsh
> 
> You did rather set yourself up for that one:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I was thinking 'husband only thought?' but I was far too polite to say it


----------



## Ringypie




----------



## Jesthar

One of my all time favourite sayings - I have this coaster!


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Hubby isn't far wrong ewelsh
> 
> You did rather set yourself up for that one:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious





Charity said:


> I was thinking 'husband only thought?' but I was far too polite to say it


I can take it


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## ewelsh

@Shane Kent that is soooo sweet.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I can take it


Course you can, you're being positive.



Shane Kent said:


>


Now that would definitely cheer me up


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I like that one, be kind because it's how "you" are. 

@ewelsh --I'm laughing my head off thinking of your husband watching you say "Hello Me" in the mirror. Laughter is very positive, so thank you. 

@Shane Kent --Pretty music box & glimpse of Princess Kitty in the background. 

@Ringypie --I'll try to remember that- Hopes not Hurts. :Cat


----------



## Ringypie

I'm just going to leave this one here!


----------



## Summercat

That's awesome @Ringypie 
I have to send that to my sister


----------



## raysmyheart

_There is magic in the sky every day._









I took this photo on a very warm, sunny Summer day, I was surprised to see the ray of Sun in the photograph.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

raysmyheart said:


> _There is magic in the sky every day._
> View attachment 390118
> 
> 
> I took this photo on a very warm, sunny Summer day, I was surprised to see the ray of Sun in the photograph.


A lovely photo, @raysmyheart - and you're right - there is.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> A lovely photo, @raysmyheart - and you're right - there is.
> 
> View attachment 390126


I love this @1CatOverTheLine and what a good and true message. Beautiful Creatures, all of them.


----------



## Ringypie

Nothing like a tea quote. I love tea!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Ringypie



















I own all those Tea in Ottawa anyone?


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 390184
> 
> 
> View attachment 390185


I've always loved Betty Boop


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MaggieDemi

@1CatOverTheLine --I like that, love without penalties. 

@ewelsh --I so agree with that. Some friends are a true blessing, while other so-called friends are a lesson.


----------



## Shane Kent

Just because they are cute


----------



## Citruspips

@Jesthar love that one.


----------



## Citruspips

One of my favourites


----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity i think that the thinking one was written just for me


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity i think that the thinking one was written just for me


I think its entirely true. The times I've overthought things and just made more things to worry about


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## SbanR

Make Lemon Curd! Yum! Yum!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Talking of lemons, this is positive but not to be recommended


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I agree with that, Don't think too much. I would also add, Don't talk too much. 

I love the throwing lemons one! That gave me my laugh for the day.


----------



## Charity

MaggieDemi said:


> @Charity --I agree with that, Don't think too much. I would also add, Don't talk too much.
> 
> I love the throwing lemons one! That gave me my laugh for the day.


I'm sure we all know someone we'd like to do that to


----------



## raysmyheart

_An early morning walk is a blessing for the whole day. - Henry David Thoreau._
_







_


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 390555


This reminds me of the song 'The Rose'

'When the night has been too lonely 
And the road has been too long 
And you think that love is only 
For the lucky and the strong 
Just remember in the winter far beneath the bitter snows 
Lies the seed 
That with the sun's love 
In the spring 
Becomes the rose'

My daughter used to sing in a choir and when she sung this it made me cry.


----------



## ewelsh

That is a beautiful song @Tawny75


----------



## Charity

You mean this one @Tawny75. It is beautiful

https://www.bing.com/search?q=BETTE...s=n&sk=&cvid=60a18e8a2df1473387c7ba99ea18af18


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Super Pooh I love it


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I like that first one, that's a different way of looking at things, I do tend to talk about the things I hate or that are going wrong. 
I like the "be your own hero" one too. 

@ewelsh --That's a good one, look up.


----------



## Charity

MaggieDemi said:


> @Charity --I like that first one, that's a different way of looking at things, I do tend to talk about the things I hate or that are going wrong.
> I like the "be your own hero" one too.
> 
> @ewelsh --That's a good one, look up.


I do too, my OH is always telling me to stop saying I hate this and I hate that. I don't think I get through a day without saying I hate something. :Meh


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


>


That's definitely me


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> That's definitely me


Me too! I found the remote control in the cat food cupboard a couple of days ago....


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> View attachment 390778


Love this


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> That's definitely me





Tawny75 said:


> Me too! I found the remote control in the cat food cupboard a couple of days ago....


@Charity & @Tawny75 - I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one :Chicken


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --Love the butterfly one. And I'm O-Positive blood type. I think that's the most common blood type?

@ewelsh --That's the "So Big" pose I used to do as a kid!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Life sucks, then you die


----------



## Cully

I don't know why, but this always makes me smile if I think *I've * had a bad day.


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Life sucks, then you die


That's depressing. But it made me laugh, so that's a positive.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Well today is the last day of what can be a gloomy January!

I have loved this thread with everyone's funny, personal, favourite and hand drawn quotes! I hope some of these have or will help those needing a little boost or reassurance when times seem difficult, because there is always a positive way out.

I have to end with my favourite positivity quote of all time! One I grew up with.









Long live positivity


----------



## Charity

Goodbye gloomy January


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Hello February


----------



## Charity

Touche (tooshay!)


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

I know this was only meant to be for January but its too nice a thread to end I think. Anyway, my message today is...


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## ewelsh

Hello beautiful February


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh --I wish February looked like that here. Not a flower in sight. 

@MissyfromMice --LOL about the blood! 

@beardrinksbeer --Funerals with cake? :Hilarious … I love the John Wayne quote, he says it like it is.


----------



## ForestWomble

I know I've shared this saying already but when I saw the picture I had to share


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --Sadly, I can relate to that first one lately. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I like that, make your own rainbow. And the angel one too.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer

.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

.


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## MissyfromMice

With Spring just around the corner...


----------



## ewelsh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> View attachment 391567


That's Boo  To Kill a Mocking bird

That's my favourite book ever!


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Citruspips




----------



## Charity




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## MissyfromMice

*FRIDA KAHLO*


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jesthar --That is my favorite quote yet. Kindness is really important. 

@1CatOverTheLine --I like that quote on Kindness too.


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer

That's it. I went through my screensaver folder. I had to do it in one go or I would have lost my place to start again. I hope everyone found something they liked


----------



## SbanR

beardrinksbeer said:


> View attachment 392272


This puts me in mind of @Charity . I wonder why that is?:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> This puts me in mind of @Charity . I wonder why that is?:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I don't know what you mean


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> I had to do it in one go or I would have lost my place to start again. I hope everyone found something they liked


My favorites were the Diamond one & 10 Things Money Can't Buy. 



SbanR said:


> This puts me in mind of @Charity . I wonder why that is?:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


LOL!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

We have awful weather up here, so this seems appropriate


----------



## Charity

Love the snowman one @ewelsh


----------



## MissyfromMice

Weather-related as well


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 392435


That's me on some days:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Tawny75

MissyfromMice said:


> Weather-related as well


This is one of my favourites, I have it on the side of one of my bookcases in the hall.


----------



## Tawny75




----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 392480
> 
> 
> View attachment 392481
> 
> 
> View attachment 392482


I love the first one, its a favourite of mine.

There are so many on here now, I'm sure I'm repeating myself but never mind.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Tawny75 said:


> This is one of my favourites, I have it on the side of one of my bookcases in the hall.


Glad to hear that, @Tawny75


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine




----------



## Shane Kent

I cannot believe I found another Holly Hobbie piece at a charity / thrift store. This one is better than the last one I posted because it has a cat on it


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Tawny75 --I love that. Be Kind and Be Weird. That's easy to do. 

@1CatOverTheLine --That's really sweet. 

@Shane Kent --Beautiful vase Shane. I think it's a vase?


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 392560


That's a really good one.


----------



## ewelsh

That last one @Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

You're obviously feeling very poetic today @ewelsh


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> You're obviously feeling very poetic today @ewelsh


:Hilarious

Write an ode to Duracell @ewelsh


----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh --I agree, you're very poetic today. I love all of those.


----------



## MissyfromMice

*"The world of reality has its limits; the world of imagination is boundless"

Jean-Jacques Rousseau








*


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> You're obviously feeling very poetic today @ewelsh





MaggieDemi said:


> @ewelsh --I agree, you're very poetic today. I love all of those.


Yes I was rather :Hilarious:Hilarious



MissyfromMice said:


> *"The world of reality has its limits; the world of imagination is boundless"
> 
> Jean-Jacques Rousseau
> 
> View attachment 392678
> *


That picture just forced me through almost every emotion! Thank you @MissyfromMice What beautiful faces, full of innocence, untouched by what can be a cruel world.



Charity said:


> View attachment 392681
> 
> 
> View attachment 392682


@Charity that last one :Hilarious:Hilarious go Carl I hope you caught that red dot.


----------



## ewelsh

How's this then


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> That picture just forced me through almost every emotion! Thank you @MissyfromMice What beautiful faces, full of innocence, untouched by what can be a cruel world.


This is the reply I was hoping for, @ewelsh. That picture really touched my heart.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

ewelsh said:


> I hope you caught that red dot.


----------



## MissyfromMice

About the red dot...


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## Charity




----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh --I love both of those, the Butterfly one and the trying your best one.


----------



## raysmyheart

*Some mornings,*
* all I can do is put one foot in front of the other,*
*







*
* the rest seems to follow.*


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Some people need cheering up...its Monday


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Some people need cheering up...its Monday
> 
> View attachment 392871
> 
> 
> View attachment 392872
> 
> 
> View attachment 392873


Heheheheeeeee:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. Needed that after my struggle with online ZP.
That first picture would be especially for @Tawny75 I think and that'll be Sev up there


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Heheheheeeeee:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. Needed that after my struggle with online ZP.
> That first picture would be especially for @Tawny75 I think and that'll be Sev up there


If I ever find him up there I promise to take a pic!


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 393004


I like that one, if only we could.


----------



## Charity




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## Charity

beardrinksbeer said:


> View attachment 393028


Pardon, could we have this again please


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 393004


Wouldn't it be lovely. Ummmm you've got me thinking now!



beardrinksbeer said:


> View attachment 393028


I don't get this? Can someone explain please


----------



## beardrinksbeer

ewelsh said:


> Wouldn't it be lovely. Ummmm you've got me thinking now!
> I don't get this? Can someone explain please


42 is the number that Deep Thought gave as the answer to life, universe & everything (I think I got that right), it is from the short TV series 'Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy"
The words are just confusion, they have no real meaning; unless we have a psych major who thinks it differently
It is just the number 42 pays homage to The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - it is way out there man


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Charity said:


> Pardon, could we have this again please


42


----------



## Cully

beardrinksbeer said:


> View attachment 393028


My thoughts exactly. Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## ewelsh

beardrinksbeer said:


> 42 is the number that Deep Thought gave as the answer to life, universe & everything (I think I got that right), it is from the short TV series 'Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy"
> The words are just confusion, they have no real meaning; unless we have a psych major who thinks it differently
> It is just the number 42 pays homage to The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - it is way out there man


:Wideyed Lost me on the word Galaxy! :Wacky


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh Ooh, Galaxy. Choccy!!! Or Jackson?


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Get it galaxy, it is way out there LMFAO
What goes ha ha ha plop?
Someone laughing their head off :Woot
But in the 1st sentence, it is referring to a different part of the human anatomy :Woot :Mooning yeah, that one


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> 42 is the number that Deep Thought gave as the answer to life, universe & everything


Huh? That was way too deep for me. 



ewelsh said:


> Lost me on the word Galaxy!


Me too, don't feel bad.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

This one just makes me laugh


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 393242


I always blow these ha! I

Think dandelions are very clever weeds. If you stop to really inspect one, they really are rather beautiful


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 393242


some see hayfever :Nurse


----------



## MissyfromMice

beardrinksbeer said:


> some see hayfever :Nurse


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

@Charity loving the duck one


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

@MissyfromMice I've yet to see the "small, tender gestures" from Ollie. I'll likely become Very long in the tooth before it ever happens


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> @MissyfromMice I've yet to see the "small, tender gestures" from Ollie. I'll likely become Very long in the tooth before it ever happens


Try to put it in perspective @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> Try to put it in perspective @SbanR


What perspective @MissyfromMice ?


----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> What perspective @MissyfromMice ?


The MC perspective...


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> The MC perspective...


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I like that middle one. That's how I tamed my 2 feral cats, by teaching them about 20 words. When we could communicate with each other, they stopped being so scared.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

That last one is brilliant @Charity


----------



## MaggieDemi

@MissyfromMice --All my friends are crazy mad hatters, so I'm all set. 

@Charity --I like that one, your best is enough. :Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

@Charity I'd be no good as I dislike heights :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> @Charity I'd be no good as I dislike heights :Hilarious:Hilarious


Says the woman who chose a Prince Charming who climbs massive mountains!!! :Jawdrop:Nailbiting


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Says the woman who chose a Prince Charming who climbs massive mountains!!! :Jawdrop:Nailbiting


Ha, Very true indeed


----------



## MilleD

ewelsh said:


> @Charity loving the duck one
> 
> View attachment 393384


I love this


----------



## PhatCat

Great idea i like it


----------



## Jesthar

At 16 years old, Australian explorer Jade Hameister is the youngest person to ever complete the polar hat-trick by reaching the North and South Poles and crossing Greenland, but even she has to deal with loudmouth critics who have opined that her place is in the kitchen.

In 2016, after the then-14-year-old become the youngest person to ski to the North Pole from outside the last degree of latitude (a distance of about 60 miles), she gave a TEDx talk in Melbourne in which she encouraged young women to embrace an adventurous mindset, and to resist societal pressures that discourage them from their ambitions.

Male YouTube commenters took offense to Hameister's message, as users flooded the page with the phrase, "Make me a sandwich," an internet meme that mocks women for having ambitions aside from making food for a man.

She responded :










How about that for a positive response to negativity?


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --That one says it all-- "Animals have few rights, but they have every right to be here." 
LOL at the Prince Charming one. :Hilarious


----------



## PhatCat

:Cat


MaggieDemi said:


> @Charity --That one says it all-- "Animals have few rights, but they have every right to be here."
> LOL at the Prince Charming one. :Hilarious


That's true


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I love the 3rd one, Life doesn't come with instructions...Or somebody gives you the wrong instructions.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

That last one just melted me


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

I love that @MissyfromMice


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 394100


I almost did this in the shower this morning ha! Good job I don't have neighbours who can hear me 

I love you cartoon pic also  so sweet x

@Charity Marvin Aston quote is rather lovely.

Here's mine for today x


----------



## Charity

That third one brings a lump to the throat @ewelsh :Arghh

The first one is two Libby's and a Toppy


----------



## ewelsh

I know it’s very moving isn’t it 


Yes two Libby’s and a Toppy, that would be Toppy’s idea of heaven  and with Bunty of course x

How’s Toppys tummy today?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I know it's very moving isn't it
> 
> Yes two Libby's and a Toppy, that would be Toppy's idea of heaven  and with Bunty of course x
> 
> How's Toppys tummy today?


That's just what I thought, if Toppy dreams, that's his..ha ha!

He's OK though still no toilet. Been playing and dashing about in the garden .


----------



## ewelsh

We shall await the proud moment of a poop then


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity

Love that second one @ewelsh :Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 394341
> 
> 
> View attachment 394342
> 
> 
> View attachment 394344


Love the meerkat one, very funny lol.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity that sleeping mouse!

I will definitely print that off! How beautifully innocent xx


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MaggieDemi

@ewelsh --I love that one, Kindness is like a boomerang.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @ewelsh --I love that one, Kindness is like a boomerang.


Do you know how to throw one?

Did you know that a boomerang that doesn't come back is a stick?


----------



## beardrinksbeer

I love astronomy pictures, go to this site to get yours:- https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/
































































I love a good storm


----------



## Charity




----------



## MilleD

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 394637


I love the bright side one :Joyful


----------



## ewelsh

My husband loves astronomy too, it's all tooooo big for me if you know what I mean, There are 10 times *more stars* in the night sky *than grains of sand* in the world's deserts and beaches, I struggle to comprehend this.

Great photos @beardrinksbeer thank you. Also yes I did know about the stick 

@MissyfromMice thats so sweet, however I do believe the cat is using the dogs cone for shelter :Hilarious

@Charity your right


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Do you know how to throw one?


Probably not. I couldn't throw a frisbee very well as a kid... Those astronomy pics are beautiful.


----------



## Shane Kent

MaggieDemi said:


> Probably not. I couldn't throw a frisbee very well as a kid... Those astronomy pics are beautiful.


The astronomy photos are beautiful. Almost as beautiful as the human helping the bear, that is beauty of untold value
Awesome photos @beardrinksbeer .


----------



## MissyfromMice

Seconds before happiness...


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Loving Piglet  thank you @Charity



















Have to add this as I just love owls


----------



## Charity

You'll like these then @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh

Squeak look at that little owl.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Summercat

Love all these


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 395291


@Smuge why did I think of you??:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 395495


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I've just nearly spilt my morning cuppa reading this one, its brilliant


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I've just nearly spilt my morning cuppa reading this one, its brilliant


Glad to hear that, @Charity


----------



## ewelsh

@MissyfromMice

That was brilliant


----------



## ewelsh

As we are in a humorous mood


----------



## MissyfromMice

*Until he extends the circle of his compassion to ALL living things, man will not himself find peace (Albert Schweitzer)*
*







*


----------



## beardrinksbeer

What animal has the capacity to look after every animal in the world?
It is man, and he has not done a very good job so far
Look at all the extinctions & habitat loss
Lift your game human 
(Bear)


----------



## Charity

and to lighten the mood


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

My Labrador is ball mad, she is 12yrs old in June, I have never failed to walk her every day unless away, every day I throw her a ball and that thought above has never come into my mind :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I think that is genius


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> What animal has the capacity to look after every animal in the world?
> It is man, and he has not done a very good job so far
> Look at all the extinctions & habitat loss
> Lift your game human
> (Bear)


It would be wonderful if all humans & animals could live together one day with no fear of each other.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> It would be wonderful if all humans & animals could live together one day with no fear of each other.


That would be purrfect :Bear:Beaver:Cat:Cow:Blackalien:Androidandaenguinigeon:Mooning:Woot


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 395798


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious This one always makes me laugh a lot


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 395798


I can remember having that as a small poster on my bedroom wall as a child  I thought it was incredibly rude and very funny! Still do 

@Charity they are brilliant :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

How can anyone be blue when reading this thread


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 395820
> 
> 
> View attachment 395821
> 
> 
> View attachment 395819
> 
> 
> View attachment 395822


I just love that second one :Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

*"Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened"
(Anatole France)








*


----------



## beardrinksbeer

baby echidna: I made a mistake - do'h - this is a baby hedgehog


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

beardrinksbeer said:


> baby echidna
> View attachment 395897


Here's a picture of a baby echidna, almost as cute as the baby hedgehog in your picture, @beardrinksbeer.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MissyfromMice said:


> Here's a picture of a baby echidna, almost as cute as the baby hedgehog in your picture, @beardrinksbeer.


I thought mine was a puggle, it wasn't - do'h
I have a baby bear (no relation)








a baby bobcat








a baby elephant








a baby gorilla








a baby ostrich








and of course, BABYMETAL


----------



## MissyfromMice

beardrinksbeer said:


> I thought mine was a puggle, it wasn't - do'h


Never mind, @beardrinksbeer ; your picture of that sweet hedgehog brought a big smile on my face


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MissyfromMice said:


> Never mind, @beardrinksbeer ; your picture of that sweet hedgehog brought a big smile on my face


You are so kind  Thank you


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## beardrinksbeer

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 396228


I can relate to that animal for some reason


----------



## MissyfromMice

:Bear:Bear:Bear


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Loving these x


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

Despite the dreadful weather here, in the village of Mice, there are some signs that Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 396669
> 
> 
> View attachment 396667
> 
> 
> View attachment 396670


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious That last one is brilliant


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 396391
> 
> 
> View attachment 396392
> 
> 
> View attachment 396393


3rd meme. :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious that could be my garden flowers now! X


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious that could be my garden flowers now! X


and mine, they are taking a real battering this week


----------



## raysmyheart

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 396759


I love this @ewelsh , it is adorable!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jcatbird

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 396919


I am laughing! Thank you!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Jcatbird said:


> I am laughing! Thank you!


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 396919


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

Enjoy your breakfast !


----------



## Charity




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Positive? Everything's positive - but especially Snowdrops and Cyclamen in the woods at the end of a very long Winter.



















I'm glad that it is only ants devoured by anteaters,
Imagine if they only ate Nutella® and EggBeaters®!
And if - instead of shoots and leaves - the only food of elephants
Were Gorgonzola popovers and little baby pelicans!

I think it's nice that gravity exerts its cunning force
In every form and fashion in its same straight-downward course;
Imagine dropping ashtrays, chickens, hammers, 'tater peelings,
And finding that they fell upon the windows or the ceilings!

I'm also glad that flower seeds grow into quiet blooms -
How dreadful it would be if they gave Life to sonic booms.
I'm glad, when there's a fire, that water puts it out,
Just think - if it could only be extinguished by Brook Trout.

It also pleases me to see the sun come up each morning,
Imagine if it came and went at random, with no warning;
I like the full moon's roundness, and that it can be depended on,
I'm glad it's not a triangle, a square or triskaidecagon.

Despite the ills of this old world, you truly must admit,
That God has really made a pretty decent job of it;
Next time you pet your kitty cat, give thanks to the Creator -
He could have made your kitty grow into an alligator!


----------



## Jcatbird

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Positive? Everything's positive - but especially Snowdrops and Cyclamen in the woods at the end of a very long Winter.
> 
> View attachment 397211
> 
> 
> View attachment 397212
> 
> 
> I'm glad that it is only ants devoured by anteaters,
> Imagine if they only ate Nutella® and EggBeaters®!
> And if - instead of shoots and leaves - the only food of elephants
> Were Gorgonzola popovers and little baby pelicans!
> 
> I think it's nice that gravity exerts its cunning force
> In every form and fashion in its same straight-downward course;
> Imagine dropping ashtrays, chickens, hammers, 'tater peelings,
> And finding that they fell upon the windows or the ceilings!
> 
> I'm also glad that flower seeds grow into quiet blooms -
> How dreadful it would be if they gave Life to sonic booms.
> I'm glad, when there's a fire, that water puts it out,
> Just think - if it could only be extinguished by Brook Trout.
> 
> It also pleases me to see the sun come up each morning,
> Imagine if it came and went at random, with no warning;
> I like the full moon's roundness, and that it can be depended on,
> I'm glad it's not a triangle, a square or triskaidecagon.
> 
> Despite the ills of this old world, you truly must admit,
> That God has really made a pretty decent job of it;
> Next time you pet your kitty cat, give thanks to the Creator -
> He could have made your kitty grow into an alligator!


 Well said!


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Positive? Everything's positive - but especially Snowdrops and Cyclamen in the woods at the end of a very long Winter.
> 
> View attachment 397211
> 
> 
> View attachment 397212
> 
> 
> I'm glad that it is only ants devoured by anteaters,
> Imagine if they only ate Nutella® and EggBeaters®!
> And if - instead of shoots and leaves - the only food of elephants
> Were Gorgonzola popovers and little baby pelicans!
> 
> I think it's nice that gravity exerts its cunning force
> In every form and fashion in its same straight-downward course;
> Imagine dropping ashtrays, chickens, hammers, 'tater peelings,
> And finding that they fell upon the windows or the ceilings!
> 
> I'm also glad that flower seeds grow into quiet blooms -
> How dreadful it would be if they gave Life to sonic booms.
> I'm glad, when there's a fire, that water puts it out,
> Just think - if it could only be extinguished by Brook Trout.
> 
> It also pleases me to see the sun come up each morning,
> Imagine if it came and went at random, with no warning;
> I like the full moon's roundness, and that it can be depended on,
> I'm glad it's not a triangle, a square or triskaidecagon.
> 
> Despite the ills of this old world, you truly must admit,
> That God has really made a pretty decent job of it;
> Next time you pet your kitty cat, give thanks to the Creator -
> He could have made your kitty grow into an alligator!


This is an awesome poem @1CatOverTheLine ! I agree with @Jcatbird - well said, indeed!
Beautiful photos, also!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## cheekyscrip

Spring....
Sunset over the ocean...


----------



## raysmyheart

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 397278
> View attachment 397284
> Spring....
> Sunset over the ocean...


These photos are beautiful! @cheekyscrip ! They both take your eyes out beyond the horizon, just beautiful!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Love the dog Charity


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Trixie1

@Charity I must admit, seeing Micky without his ears on is a bit disturbing! but all in all, I love this thread!


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> @Charity I must admit, seeing Micky without his ears on is a bit disturbing! but all in all, I love this thread!


Well he is 91 years old


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Well he is 91 years old


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Charity




----------



## kimthecat




----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity

Love the tree one, very clever


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Loving the tree one as well.

@Charity. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cookielabrador




----------



## Tawny75

This one is not exactly positivity but it made me smile and that has to be good.


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cookielabrador




----------



## ewelsh

I am amazed this thread is still going 

Positivity at its best, Mr A A Milne would be proud


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

It's the other way round in our house


----------



## ewelsh

Same in this house too @Charity


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 400523
> View attachment 400524


The last one :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious @Charity I have just forwarded that picture to our family vicar friends) :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --I love that one, I'm going to copy it down. "Don't strive to make your presence noticed, just make your absence felt."


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cookielabrador




----------



## ewelsh

@Cookielabrador  I think all cat owners can relate to that picture :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Cookielabrador said:


> View attachment 400801


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip

Can you see it?







In the nature reserve...quite far from hooman abodes...


----------



## Trixie1

cheekyscrip said:


> Can you see it?
> View attachment 400873
> In the nature reserve...quite far from hooman abodes...


I can see a tiny black cat in this photo, I think!!?


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cookielabrador




----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookielabrador said:


> View attachment 401443
> View attachment 401444


Oops! Just realized that @ewelsh had already posted one of the photos! Sorry! :Shy


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips




----------



## Charity

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 401792


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Definitely true in our house


----------



## Cully

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 401792


Ha!


----------



## Jesthar

Whether you're a person of faith or not, this IS pretty cool


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jesthar --That's such a sweet thought. I love it.


----------



## Trixie1

@Jesthar I agree, very cool


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Citruspips




----------



## SbanR

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 402348


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 402348


Ditto :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

To warm your heart


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> To warm your heart


That is so cute


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Trixie1 --That one reminds me of my brothers! "I'm sorry that you're stupid." :Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## cheekyscrip

Not quite positivity but made me laugh... so true...


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --That makes me think of good friends gathering together, and staying close no matter what.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> View attachment 403677


----------



## MaggieDemi

MilleD said:


>


I know, that made me sad too. I don't think showing the fish the world is what he has in mind. :Wideyed


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 403895


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl




----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Charity --That captures exactly how I'm feeling today. Thank you.


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 403911


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cookielabrador




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1

@Charity Yes!! Very evil looking flowers!! Would have trouble sleeping too if these were in my garden!! Congratulations on your soon to be new addition to the family, a few tips! Not that she'll need them I'm sure


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> @Charity Yes!! Very evil looking flowers!! Would have trouble sleeping too if these were in my garden!! Congratulations on your soon to be new addition to the family, a few tips! Not that she'll need them I'm sure
> View attachment 405523


:Hilarious:Hilarious Thank you @Trixie1


----------



## Jesthar

(insert whatever breed of pet hair makes you happy  )


----------



## Jesthar

One for us 80s kids!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Jesthar

The struggle is real...


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Charity




----------



## nasreddine

generous


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71

I'll just leave this here....  :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Tawny75

I have missed this thread!


----------



## Charity




----------



## raysmyheart

Thank you, @Jesthar, @Tawny75, and @Charity! Your posts today have given me a wonderful laugh and have really brightened my day! :Cat:Joyful:Cat:Cat♥


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> View attachment 416890


I love love love this one!


----------



## Charity




----------



## raysmyheart

Charity said:


> View attachment 417620


Oh, I love this @Charity and isn't it so true - they are always there to cheer us.♥


----------



## ewelsh

I apologise to all husbands reading this..... but :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I apologise to all husbands reading this..... but :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 418609
> 
> 
> View attachment 418610


This is brilliant eWelsh!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Has yours seen it yet?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh yes 

I’ll take more photos of pages tomorrow :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh yes
> 
> I'll take more photos of pages tomorrow :Hilarious


Where did you find this gem eWelsh, or have you had it in your possession all this time?

@BarneyBobCat @Smuge look at the above Ladybird treasure eWelsh found for our enlightenment!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Where did you find this gem eWelsh, or have you had it in your possession all this time?
> 
> @BarneyBobCat @Smuge look at the above Ladybird treasure eWelsh found for our enlightenment!


It's true. Sausages and beer would keep me a very happy man. My wife keeps telling me I have sausage fingers


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

@Charity I always left the car clock alone (when I drove) then periodically got myself in a panic thinking I was late for work when the clocks moved forward!


----------



## Cully

Last year after altering the time on microwave, oven and clock radios, we had a power cut the following day!:Banghead


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Last year after altering the time on microwave, oven and clock radios, we had a power cut the following day!:Banghead


Same again this year? With so much practice you'll be much faster


----------



## Emmasian

I have a history of being oblivious to the clocks going backwards, forwards or sidewards or whatever. One year I turned up to work an hour early and had to go sit in McDonald's like a pillock till security opened up. One year I was an hour late and the manager was waiting for me to cover her and I got sqawked at. 

Yes I am a pillock, but a careful one these days!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @Charity I always left the car clock alone (when I drove) then periodically got myself in a panic thinking I was late for work when the clocks moved forward!


I can rarely fathom out how to change the clock in cars, I can twiddle for hours and never get it right. Why don't they make it easier or change automatically like other things.


----------



## Jesthar

Just a bit of proof that size and numbers really aren't everything


----------



## Charity

I've just realised its a whole year since @ewelsh started this thread and its gloomy January again so shall we continue it to raise some smiles


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## ewelsh

Jesthar said:


> Just a bit of proof that size and numbers really aren't everything


Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Confidence building.


----------



## Charity

Some people need reminding of this


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Some people need reminding of this
> 
> View attachment 429699


Very true, but sadly many people are more likely to deny it.


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## xblackmagicx




----------



## xblackmagicx




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

xblackmagicx said:


> View attachment 429737


:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jesthar

Saw this and thought of you, @huckybuck


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Charity

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 430030


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Ok


----------



## ewelsh

Ok


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## ebonycat

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 430030


:Hilarious:Hilarious Love this^^ :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cat_92




----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity

Hankies at the ready...


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Hankies at the ready...
> 
> View attachment 430573


Oh wow Charity. :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cat_92




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## LeArthur




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 431709


Love that


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Love that


Hm, maybe they're the 3 mousketeers:Cat


----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully

Spring is on it's way...


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

Really looking forward to Spring!


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 431847


Loved this


----------



## Cully




----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> View attachment 431962


Oh my goodness how fabulous to see that yet frightening!

I wonder if domestic cats would see a cat or a predator?


----------



## ewelsh

Maybe this isn't exactly a positive message, but I think it's hilarious  and we all need to smile :Happy


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Oh my goodness how fabulous to see that yet frightening!
> 
> I wonder if domestic cats would see a cat or a predator?


I don't think the big cat is thinking friendly thoughts!
I actually thought the cat might be playing the piano and singing his little heart out


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

Lol! @MissyfromMice Cound count as one of my five a day then!


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


>


That makes me feel so much better


----------



## Cully




----------



## cheekyscrip

This sums it up...


----------



## SbanR

cheekyscrip said:


> This sums it up...
> View attachment 432151


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

Apart from Winnie the Poo quotes, this has to be one of my favourite quotes of all time. Apologies if I have posted this before!


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity

The world is in a gloomy place at the moment, and as this is the thread which always brings a smile or a laugh, I thought I'd add this here.

I came across a website yesterday with lots of quotes from famous people (some I'd never heard of ). Here are a few of them which made me laugh, hope they do you too 

_*T*he only mystery in life is why Kamikaze pilots wore helmets

*M*en marry women in the hope they will never change. Women marry men with the hope they will change. Invariably, they are both disappointed.

*D*on't worry about the world coming to an end today, its already tomorrow in Australia.

*T*he surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that it has never tried to contact us.

*A*s a child, my family's menu consisted of two choices - take it or leave it

*I*f you think you are too small to make a difference, try sleeping with a mosquito

*N*ever, under any circumstances, take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night

*M*y grandmother started walking five miles a day when she was sixty. She's ninety seven now and we don't know where the hell she is.

*N*ever go to a doctor who's office plants have died.

*H*ave you ever noticed that anybody driving slower than you is an idiot and anyone going faster is a maniac

*H*ow come you never see a headline like 'Psychic Wins Lottery'?

*W*e spend the first twelve months of our children's lives teaching them to walk and talk and the next twelve telling them to sit down and shut up

*O*lder people shouldn't eat healthy food, they need all the preservatives they can get

*W*hy do they call it rush hour when nothing moves?

*W*hen I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep, not screaming like all the passengers in his car

*W*e are all here to help others, what the others are here for I don't know

*A *woman is like a teabag, you can't tell how strong she is until you put her in hot water

*L*ight travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

*F*acebook just sounds like a drag. In my day, seeing pictures of people's vacations was considered a punishment.

and, finally

*A* day without laughter is a day wasted










_


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity they are hilarious

love love love them.

my favourite is.... drum roll

_*I*f you think you are too small to make a difference, try sleeping with a mosquito :Hilarious:Hilarious_


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 432337


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> *N*ever, under any circumstances, take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 432383


This is my favourite one, no matter how many times I see it it always make me laugh


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 432383


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 432378
> 
> 
> View attachment 432379


Which just proves you should be careful what you say to young children as they tend to take things literally .


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> View attachment 432339


I keep coming back to this picture & every time I go Awwwww.
It really tugs at my heartstrings, even more so as my Ebony was dumped as a kitten because she was black.
I love black cats.


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 432383


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> I keep coming back to this picture & every time I go Awwwww.
> It really tugs at my heartstrings, even more so as my Ebony was dumped as a kitten because she was black.
> I love black cats.


Of the 6 people here who own cats, four of us have black cats. They are all beautiful and very sweet natured.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> They are all beautiful and very sweet natured.


Lottie = Beautiful yes, Lottie sweet natured.....cough cough cough yeah course she is, when she is sleeping :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Lottie = Beautiful yes, Lottie sweet natured.....cough cough cough yeah course she is, when she is sleeping :Hilarious:Hilarious


Well you'll notice I didn't include b&w Misty. Of course she's beautiful. But sweet natured?Not when she is daily practicing her hunting skills on me. Ouch!


----------



## ewelsh

You can not get more positive than this! Spring is here yippppeeeee

what a sight for cold sore eyes this morning


----------



## Cully

Believe in yourself, and you can be anything you want!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Believe in yourself, and you can be anything you want!
> View attachment 432527


A Mean Fighter plane!


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Lottie = Beautiful yes, Lottie sweet natured.....cough cough cough yeah course she is, when she is sleeping :Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> You can not get more positive than this! Spring is here yippppeeeee
> 
> what a sight for cold sore eyes this morning
> 
> View attachment 432524
> 
> 
> View attachment 432525
> 
> 
> View attachment 432526


Yay I'm sooooo sick of winter now x


----------



## cheekyscrip

Winter is coming to end...few flowers from the Rock...


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 432790
> View attachment 432791


:Hilarious:Hilarious That's cheered me up :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious That's cheered me up :Hilarious:Hilarious


Glad it cheered you up Get well very soon xx


----------



## Jesthar

Warning notice in a cafe


----------



## ForestWomble




----------



## Charity

Sometimes you have to laugh no matter how awful the situation


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity that is brilliant :Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 433385
> 
> 
> View attachment 433386


That first one is so sweet, aww.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 433395


Love this one totally agree!


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

I'm glad they can see the funny side @MissyfromMice :Cat


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity

Does this make you smile or wot? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291777918375101


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1

Stay Strong and most importantly stay well everybody x


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jonescat

Stolen from facebook


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Psygon




----------



## lullabydream

Posted in general but thought it might be worthy to post here, and rather relevant..


----------



## Trixie1

Hope everybody is keeping well both mentally and physically at this difficult time. Xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Take care !!!


----------



## Cully




----------



## Jonescat




----------



## lullabydream

Jonescat said:


> View attachment 434945


Brilliant!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Summercat

Some really good ones, thanks guys


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 436280


How cute are these little ones! x


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

:Hilarious:Hilarious. Funnily enough, all my scarves fit me too!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Jonescat




----------



## Jonescat

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253355544146034690


----------



## Jonescat

{Sorry they are so big}


----------



## Charity

Jonescat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253355544146034690


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jonescat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

I so wish everyone would get this message


----------



## Cully

Totally agree.


----------



## ewelsh

How true


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice

At 40, Franz Kafka (1883-1924), who never married and had no children, walked through the park in Berlin when he met a girl who was crying because she had lost her favourite doll. She and Kafka searched for the doll unsuccessfully.

Kafka told her to meet him there the next day and they would come back to look for her.

The next day, when they had not yet found the doll, Kafka gave the girl a letter "written" by the doll saying "please don't cry. I took a trip to see the world. I will write to you about my adventures."

Thus began a story which continued until the end of Kafka's life.

During their meetings, Kafka read the letters of the doll carefully written with adventures and conversations that the girl found adorable.

Finally, Kafka brought back the doll (he bought one) that had returned to Berlin.

"It doesn't look like my doll at all," said the girl.

Kafka handed her another letter in which the doll wrote: "my travels have changed me." the little girl hugged the new doll and brought her happy home.

A year later Kafka died.

Many years later, the now-adult girl found a letter inside the doll. In the tiny letter signed by Kafka it was written:

"Everything you love will probably be lost, but in the end, love will return in another way."


----------



## ewelsh

@MissyfromMice how beautiful is that story and so true. I will print that off and share with my God children thank you for sharing x


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> @MissyfromMice how beautiful is that story and so true. I will print that off and share with my God children thank you for sharing x


You're welcome, @ewelsh. This story touched my heart from the start






and it can help you to put the loss of a dear one in perspective.


----------



## ewelsh

Very true @MissyfromMice I just sent it to my mum x


----------



## Cully

That's really beautiful @MissyfromMice .


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Whompingwillow

By an artist called worry lines 
For anyone who might need this today


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------

